# Canada eligibility



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I have 6 years of experience in IT, I'm single and my IELTS score is R-6,W-6,S-6.5,L-6.5. Do I have any opportunity to apply for FSWP for Canada ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It depends on how many people with more experience and higher IELTS scores than you apply.... you won't know the answer to that question until you apply.

Good luck to you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your IELTS score is ok.
Which NOC code best describes your current responsibilities?:
Occupational Structure by Skill Type


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm a software developer. I cant figure out my skill in occupation structure. 

Please help me out. Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you can't figure out your skills, why do you think we could do that? ...

Take a look at the jobs in category 217. Where do you find the job that best describes your current tasks/responsibilities/training? (don't pay attention to the job titles, as they are not important, it is the content that counts)
Detailed Occupational Structure


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

thanks for pointing to right link. My occupation comes under this category :
2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers and designers)


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Here are the points I'm getting :

21 - Education
15 - Experience
12 - Age
17 - English
----------------
65


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

yashwanth.258 said:


> Here are the points I'm getting :
> 
> 21 - Education
> 15 - Experience
> ...


You need a _minimum_ of *67* points to be considered... if you don't have 67 points, then you are dissuaded from applying.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

yashwanth.258 said:


> My occupation comes under this category :
> 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers and designers)


That means you can not apply to get a Permanent Resident Card under the Federal Skilled Workers category, as you profession is not on the list:
Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers


----------



## ashvyas (Apr 15, 2014)

My job responsibilities comes under 

2283 Information systems testing technicians

my profile

Total testing exp 2.5yrs
age :- 24
Electronics and communication engg.


----------

